

Ask HN: Designing CVs for software jobs - ejstronge

I&#x27;ve been working in biology for a few years and have completed some Python&#x2F;R projects along the way [see refs 1-2].<p>How do I describe&#x2F;highlight these projects when applying for software jobs? I have experience writing CVs for biomedical jobs but not for software. How do I avoid having my application sent to the waste bin? Links to samples or general advice would be super helpful!<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ejstronge.net&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ejstronge
======
mtmail
[http://resumes.livecareer.com/](http://resumes.livecareer.com/) has lots of
anonymized examples. I've never seen a biology focused CV so I can't compare.

~~~
ejstronge
Thanks, I took a look through these. There's a lot of variability - what do
you think are important 'bullet points' when describing an employment
experience?

------
ejstronge
Click-able links:

[1] [http://ejstronge.net/](http://ejstronge.net/)

[2] [https://github.com/ejstronge](https://github.com/ejstronge)

